# Model Year 2012 Factory Production Schedule Cheat Sheet



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

I put this together for you all to help answer your questions...


----------



## JustinTJ (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks Jon, I was just wondering about it this morning.


----------



## sojglenn (Feb 2, 2006)

How long after EOP of one MY would SOP typically begin for the next MY?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

sojglenn said:


> How long after EOP of one MY would SOP typically begin for the next MY?


Right afterwards in most cases.


----------



## JustinTJ (Jun 1, 2011)

A lot of us are waiting for MSport. If SOP for MY13 starts in July, I'll be happy.


----------



## dthompson (Jan 16, 2007)

This chart says that the 2012 E92 will have an EOP of June 2012. Does that imply a 2013 E92 with SOP of July 2012, or would we be moving onto a 2013 F32 at that time?


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

dthompson said:


> This chart says that the 2012 E92 will have an EOP of June 2012. Does that imply a 2013 E92 with SOP of July 2012, or would we be moving onto a 2013 F32 at that time?


That's the mystery. A 2013 E92 will be an anomaly in the way BMW traditionally changes its models as it will be two model years into the new 3-Series chassis. Normally the old and the new chassis coexist for only one model year.

That also could mean that the MY2014 F32 will be two model years after the Sedan, and the M3 could be three model years after the new chassis introduction, none of that has been done before. Or simply that BMW is changing completely how they do the Coupe introduction as they separate it from the 3-Series into the 4-Series.


----------



## Ryan 328i (Apr 6, 2006)

So how does this work with summer european deliveries? I was planning on doing ED the first week of August for a F30 but wanted to start the process soon with my dealer do to the fact that i need to extend the lease on my current BMW. Would i arrange for a pickup of a 2012 model or a 2013 model?


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> Right afterwards in most cases.


Are you sure? I think it takes them about an hour to upload the software for the next MY production from my trip to Spartanburg .


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Technic said:


> That's the mystery. A 2013 E92 will be an anomaly in the way BMW traditionally changes its models as it will be two model years into the new 3-Series chassis. Normally the old and the new chassis coexist for only one model year.
> 
> That also could mean that the MY2014 F32 will be two model years after the Sedan, and the M3 could be three model years after the new chassis introduction, none of that has been done before. Or simply that BMW is changing completely how they do the Coupe introduction as they separate it from the 3-Series into the 4-Series.


It is unusual, isn't it... I think 2012 is a record year for need model launches....



chrischeung said:


> Are you sure? I think it takes them about an hour to upload the software for the next MY production from my trip to Spartanburg .


:thumbup:

I haven't even been to Spartanburg yet... :-/


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> I haven't even been to Spartanburg yet... :-/


The guide said that when this occurred there was a break in the line of about 50 yards, and he asked the line workers what was happening, and they said that they were reloading the software for next MY, and the shells in the distance down the line were the next MY.


----------



## Irish1 (Sep 24, 2008)

*2012, 2013 F10 M5 start of production?*

I'm still trying to figure out if it'll be possible to order an F10 M5 for Euro Delivery in late May, 2012. It LOOKS like it may be, but I can't tell how many early-production M5s will be press and Demo cars and truly available for customers. We've already got a waiting list: just waiting for BMW to give us more info about Pricing, production dates, and USA/Euro Delivery dates. LOTS of ecitement from customers about this smashing car. Any skinny on this? :dunno:Thanks Walter Irish BMW of Monterey


----------



## jtuds (Mar 29, 2012)

Based on the chart, I wonder if this means BMW will get into the routine of ending production for a model year each July, with on-sale dates for the next model year being Sept or Oct each year.


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

Irish1 said:


> I'm still trying to figure out if it'll be possible to order an F10 M5 for Euro Delivery in late May, 2012. It LOOKS like it may be, but I can't tell how many early-production M5s will be press and Demo cars and truly available for customers. We've already got a waiting list: just waiting for BMW to give us more info about Pricing, production dates, and USA/Euro Delivery dates. LOTS of ecitement from customers about this smashing car. Any skinny on this? :dunno:Thanks Walter Irish BMW of Monterey


My information indicates the earliest dates for ED on a F10 M5 will be August, possibly September2012 as a 2013 model. I'm told MY 2012 M5's will not be released to the USA for electronic/software updates to the MY 2013 version.

dk


----------



## PDX5er (Jun 17, 2010)

I tried to order a 2012 F12 for ED at the end of July but was told there are no allocations available. Is it possible that I would be able to get a 2013 around this time?


----------



## LeMansX5 (Sep 27, 2004)

dkreidel said:


> My information indicates the earliest dates for ED on a F10 M5 will be August, possibly September2012 as a 2013 model. I'm told *MY 2012 M5's will not be released to the USA* for electronic/software updates to the MY 2013 version.
> 
> dk


I had talked to BMW folks in February and they told that M6 vert will be first to arrive in US and M5 and M6 coupe will come in fall. They said that BMW NA wanted the MY 2013 M5, as first MY for F10 M5 and there will be some updates. 
I guess they are having M6 vert come first to sell in summer 2012, otherwise M6 vert is done till next summer.


----------



## LeMansX5 (Sep 27, 2004)

2013 X5 BYO are already online at bmwusa.com although the cheat sheet says 2012 EOP in 7/12. I guess we need a updated cheat sheet.


----------

